# What stats would you use for a parrot familiar?



## FCWesel (Jan 16, 2007)

What stats would you use for a parrot familiar? Anything special or note worthy?


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 16, 2007)

Same as Raven with some descriptive text regarding the possible training in mimicry.


----------



## FCWesel (Jan 16, 2007)

I was think either raven or owl, but there's a fairly good difference between them.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 16, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> I was think either raven or owl, but there's a fairly good difference between them.





I see what you mean but I would not classify a parrot as a bird of prey, like the owl.


----------



## Klaus (Jan 16, 2007)

Same as Raven, including talking if it is a familiar.

And WotC agrees, since that's what they say in Stormwrack.


----------



## szilard (Jan 16, 2007)

Parrot

Size/Type:  	Tiny Animal
Hit Dice: 	1/2 d8 (2 hp)
Initiative: 	+2
Speed: 	10 ft. (2 squares), fly 40 ft. (average)
Armor Class: 	15 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +1 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 13
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+0/-12
Attack: 	Bite +4 melee (1d3-3)
Full Attack: 	Bite +4 melee (1d3-3)
Space/Reach: 	2½ ft./0 ft.
Special Attacks: 	—
Special Qualities: 	Low-light vision
Saves: 	Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +2
Abilities: 	Str 4, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6
Skills: 	Listen +6, Spot +6
Feats: 	Alertness, Weapon Finesse(B)
Environment: 	Warm forests
Organization: 	Solitary or pair
Challenge Rating: 	1/4
Advancement: 	—
Level Adjustment: 	1 HD (Small)


----------



## thedungeondelver (Jan 16, 2007)

For the Norwegian Blue, I would recommend: 100% resistant to *lightning* and other electricity based spells (e.g., *chain lightning*, *shocking grasp*, etc.), *feign death*.  I'd also consider laying an undead template on it.  Finally, a high *seduction* skill thanks to the beautiful plumage.


----------



## FCWesel (Jan 16, 2007)

szilard said:
			
		

> Parrot ....




Thanks!


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 17, 2007)

Parrot = raven with sporty colors.

But if it has an eye patch and a peg leg, well, then ... Arrrrrr!


----------

